
CppCast: Stream Processing with Jonathan Beard - beautifulpeople
http://cppcast.com
======
jcbeard
Awesome. Glad somebody actually downloaded. Any
thoughts/contributions/criticism on RaftLib are welcome! As with any project
going from thesis research toy to something people can actually use is a
journey/experience (especially when making the transition in your spare time).
I'll be presenting this at C++Now, so if you're interested please come check
it out.

